# Whispernet connection problem



## ElAguila (Dec 25, 2009)

I am having problems connecting to the whispernet. I am in the same spot that I usually connect. It says 3G at the top and all of the bars by the battery are black. It tries to connect and then I get a message saying that it couldn't connect to try again later. I have tried it all day. I have tried restarting my kindle and doing the reset but I get the same issue. Any thoughts as to what might be causing this?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

My initial suggestion would be to try a restart, which you said you did.  If that didn't work, it's likely that your local cell tower is down.  Not sure what you can do, but it would probably be a good idea to contact Kindle CS and see what they say.  They may have some trouble shooting they can walk you through.  If they decide it's the unit, they'll send you a new one if you're still under warranty.

Good Luck!


----------

